
Light-Driven Soft Robot Mimics Caterpillar Locomotion in Natural Scale - polskibus
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adom.201600503/abstract;jsessionid=B0FA5890D157ACB732C0FB7B957A5B9E.f03t02?systemMessage=Wiley+Online+Library+will+be+unavailable+on+Saturday+3rd+September+2016+at+08.30+BST%2F+03%3A30+EDT%2F+15%3A30+SGT+for+5+hours+and+Sunday+4th+September+at+10%3A00+BST%2F+05%3A00+EST%2F+17%3A00+SGT+for+1+hour++for+essential+maintenance.+Apologies+for+the+inconvenience
======
polskibus
Video of the robot moving
[http://www.fuw.edu.pl/~zopt/photonics/LCE_caterpillar.avi](http://www.fuw.edu.pl/~zopt/photonics/LCE_caterpillar.avi)

